# Judgement mortgage - no notification



## heyho (9 Jul 2011)

Just wondering how is a judgement mortgage supposed to be notified?
I found out recently that there is one on my husband and my property for a very old debt that my husband had part paid.  I have some documentation of the payments made and letters written to the solicitors etc regarding this but he never heard anything back regarding his requests for info and a balance in order to make more payments.
I have read online that the Land registry are supposed to write to the registered owners of the property to notify them of the judgement.  Is this correct?  Is someone obligated to notify us of this judgement?  I am a bit baffled to be honest and would love some advice.  Thanks


----------



## WizardDr (15 Jul 2011)

Is the JM on the house?
Registry of Deeds or Land Registry?
Is the ownership 'tenants in common' or 'joint tenancy'?
Is  the JM prior to December 2009?


----------



## Bronte (22 Jul 2011)

Are you sure your husband did not receive notification?


----------



## ClaireM (22 Jul 2011)

Your husband should have recieved notice that the creditor was going to court to get a judgement.

He would not necessarily have received notice that they were going to get the judgement secured on your property by way of judgement mortgage.


----------



## heyho (16 Aug 2011)

WizardDr said:


> Is the JM on the house?
> Registry of Deeds or Land Registry?
> Is the ownership 'tenants in common' or 'joint tenancy'?
> Is  the JM prior to December 2009?



Yes, as far as I know it's on the house, what else could it be on?
I don't know. Does this make a difference?
I think ownership is joint
Yes it's prior to dec 2009, what is the impact of this?

It's possible that my husband received notification, he denies knowledge.
Thanks.


----------



## Bronte (26 Aug 2011)

heyho said:


> Yes, as far as I know it's on the house, what else could it be on?
> I don't know. Does this make a difference?
> I think ownership is joint
> Yes it's prior to dec 2009, what is the impact of this?
> ...


 
Can you get a copy of the document.  You will be able to find out from your solicitor whether the title is land registry or registry of deeds.  Most married couple have joint ownership.  

It is not uncommon for some people to ignore debt and to throw away letters they know to contain bad financial news.  Could be a sign of depression and your husband may need help.


----------



## Junior (29 Aug 2011)

Sorry for piggy backing on someone elses thread but I got notification today that a judgement mortgage had been taken out against the mortgage on my house and I have had no notification up to this that judgement proceedings were under way.

And no I haven't been burning letters or notifications, this its the first I have heard of this.

The notification went to my old address, where my mother still lives, but the judgement was taken against my current house... Long story short there are 2 addresses where notification could have been sent yet I have heard nothing up to this.

I knew I owed money (lost a court case), but my solicitor told me that certain processes would have to be gone through before I had to pay.

Grand I thought, I'll wait and see what happens, but I never heard anything up to now, I gave up ringing my solicitor about it years ago because I heard nothing on the case. I even kept most of my SSIA to pay the debt when I had to, I still have it.

What do I do now, I can pay the original debt but I have no idea what the amount is now, I take it fees and interest were incurred in obtaining the judgement against me that I'm also liable for?

How could things have gotten this far without me knowing, I had the cash and could have paid before this...

Would my solicitor have know this process was ongoing? Talk about a kick in the head:-( 


Thanks in advance,

Junior.


----------

